# North Florida Froggers



## jen17 (Sep 10, 2013)

Who are our North Florida froggers? I live in South Georgia and looking for some close froggers to connect with. Just to give an idea, I'm about an hour from Tallahassee and two and a half hours from Jacksonville. 


Jennifer


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in St. Augustine.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm in Savanah, GA. Not north FL, but south GA.

Kevin


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Plan on having a "FL" frog meet sometime before the end of the year...they're always worth attending.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Plan on having a "FL" frog meet sometime before the end of the year...they're always worth attending.


You better! My wife is dying to meet Hermes. She loves owls and has been facebook stalking... 

Kevin


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Plan on having a "FL" frog meet sometime before the end of the year...they're always worth attending.



What a PERFECT time for both you AND Dustin to host a "FL" frog meet!!....I'll try not to take it so personal!


----------



## GatorGrip (Sep 19, 2013)

I just discover this site only a few minutes ago and already found a way to learn more and connect to those that love these species……

I live just outside of Jacksonville, FL and only minutes from the Georgia boarder in Macclenny. I have always been very interested in these unique species of frogs but during a career in the U.S. Army I could not possess them but I am now retired and would love to get more involved in this hobby. I have owned a Red-Eyed Tree Frog (Agalychnis callidryas) for a while though…lol


----------

